# Консультация врача



## Лейла30 (14 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте!  У меня сколиоз 2 степени и сутулость. Хотела проконсультироваться с врачом, но в поликлинике мне сказали , что ортопеда у них нет. К какому врачу обратится?


----------



## La murr (14 Авг 2015)

*Лейла30*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете получить консультацию доктора на форуме.
Для этого, пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## doc (14 Авг 2015)

К ортопеду.
В регистратуре нужно выяснить, в каком лечебно-профилактическом учреждении он принимает.


----------



## Лейла30 (16 Авг 2015)

> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.


А снимки зделают без направления врача?


----------



## doc (16 Авг 2015)

За деньги возможно всё.
Но правильнее всё-таки начать с посещения врача, который сам назначит все необходимые обследования.


----------



## Лейла30 (16 Авг 2015)

doc написал(а):


> К ортопеду.
> В регистратуре нужно выяснить, в каком лечебно-профилактическом учреждении он принимает.


В регистратуре мне смогли предложить только хирурга- травмматолога.


doc написал(а):


> За деньги возможно всё.
> Но правильнее всё-таки начать с посещения врача, который сам назначит все необходимые обследования.


Да. Только врача нужно еще найти никогда не думала, что ортопед в больнице такая редкость( Как будто проблемы с позвоночником с возрастом исчезают


----------

